
Outsourced New York Times Article Censorsed - bootload
https://twitter.com/thomasfullerNYT/status/676549594277285888
======
bootload
The online article, _" Thai Man May Go to Prison for Insulting King’s Dog"_ is
at [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/15/world/asia/thailand-
lese-m...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/15/world/asia/thailand-lese-majeste-
tongdaeng.html)

The printed NYT paper censored article with explanation ~
[https://twitter.com/thomasfullerNYT/status/67654959427728588...](https://twitter.com/thomasfullerNYT/status/676549594277285888)

